# planning wheel build- 663 gram savings!!!



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

ok, been doing this all afternoon so i thought i'd share. This is my current plan right now for my new wheelset

Rims- Velocity Escape 390 grams x 2
Front Hub- Dura-Ace 117 g
Rear Hub- Dura-Ace 260 g
aluminum nipples 20 g
Spokes- DT Revolution 1.8/1.5/1.8 300 g
Quick Releases- Shimano 123 g
Tires- Tufo Elite Jet 160 x 2
_________________________________________
1920 grams

Current:

Front Wheel: Mavic Kyserium Elite 786
Rear: same 1007
Tubes: bike shop special  207
Tires: Hutchinson Fusion 436
Quick Releases: Mavic 147
______________________________________
2583 grams

savings of 663 grams or 1.46 pounds

i am going with aluminum tubulars b/c i'm cheap and i trust a machined braking surface a lot more than a carbon one w/ cork running along the side of it.

i'm a long time mountain bike weight weenie, this is my first step into the realm of shaving weight off my road bike, which is 18 pounds right now, this'll drop to 16.5 and we'll see from there.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Trainers?*



ctracer01 said:


> ok, been doing this all afternoon so i thought i'd share. This is my current plan right now for my new wheelset
> 
> Rims- Velocity Escape 390 grams x 2
> Front Hub- Dura-Ace 117 g
> ...


I don't think those Tofu's are the tubular you want if these are every day wheels. S3 is as light as I would go with a daily rider and they come in at the 208 to 212 gram range. PLus a set of M2Racer quick releases will save you another 84 grams. Tune hubs would cut another 117 grams.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

ctracer01 said:


> ok, been doing this all afternoon so i thought i'd share. This is my current plan right now for my new wheelset
> 
> Rims- Velocity Escape 390 grams x 2
> Front Hub- Dura-Ace 117 g
> ...


I would substitute Ambrosio Crono rims which are a further 30g lighter each. The machined braking surface isn't as necessary as you'd think.

If you are riding anywhere other than a smooth track or the cleanest of roads, ditch the 160's and use S3 Lite 215's. 

If you can stretch to DT 240S hubs you'll drop a bit more weight and get a bullet proof hubset.

My Crono on 240S wheels are 32's F & R and are nearly the same weight as Campag Hyperons but are way cheaper as well as strong enough to commute through London traffic. The only difference is that I use Hi Carbon Composites in winter/spring.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

without stretching to the dt price range, you may consider the new H1 from white industries. they are as light/lighter than the dt's and get great reviews (though someone on rbr was having problems with the rear hub staying tight, not sure what that's all about)


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah the shimano hubs are very reliable and rebuildable, but they arent light. 

Also the machined sidewall (or lack of) is nothing to fret about. To my knowledge machined sidewalls were created as a way to make up for shotty engineering.

sounds like a great build though, keep us informed on how it goes...

jeremyb


----------

